# Fixing old SS amp



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've got an old solid state Traynor combo with a couple of problems: it has Normal and Low input channels (I think it's supposed to be for normal=guitar; low=bass?), but the Low input is completely dead; there's a "Boost" switch that also seems dead (doesn't do anything); some of the pots are crackly.

Now, this thing sounds OK so I'm happy enough to use it--I put in a nice Eminence speaker I got cheap, and run a VStack in front of it--but it's not a fantastic amp so I don't want to spend a bunch of $$$ taking it to a tech for repairs. 

Given that I'm pretty clueless about amp electronics, is there going to be any point trying to fix it myself? I'd say the crackly pots are the issue I'd like to fix the most. Shouldn't be too hard to just replace them right? I've never had any luck with getting contact cleaner into pots...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Take the top off and spray everything with Windex....it'll fix anything!!! Especially SS stuff! :smilie_flagge17:

Seriously though, a lot of those early vintage amps had a normal/lo input with the lo input biased for active pickups or hotter signals.....can't do much but speculate......could you reconsider the windex?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

What model of amp is it? I might be able to find a schematic and see what we can find. As for the pots, easy enough to replace but you have to make sure that beside the size of the pot (500k 5k whatever) that you have the right taper, is it a log pot or a linear one.


----------

